

Coca-Cola Freestyle Enables Mass Customization At Point Of Sale - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2009/07/coca-cola-freestyle-custom-soda-fountain/

======
replicatorblog
The concept may not be great, but it is interesting how they are using the
aggregate data gathered to make decisions that impact their other sales
channels. Also interesting in that they are using medical grade concentration
cartridges for consumer apps. Running Windows CE also gives us the hope of
getting BSOD-Berry flavored Coke sometime soon.

~~~
herval
I find the concept absolutely AMAZING!

